# GAME 71: Celtics (38-32) vs. Mavericks (47-23)



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Question: If your once hot team has dropped three straight, what do you want to see happen next?

If your answer is the Dallas Mavericks...you might not be the brightest bulb in the bunch. The Mavericks won 7 of the last ten and five of six since Avery Johnson took over.

Dirk Nowitzki has continued as a dominant offensive player. This season, the German's points are up to 26.5 and he has a career high in rpg at 10.1 a night. Dirk is also hitting 38.8% from three. Michael Finley is continuing his solid play with 16.7 ppg to go with 4.5 rpg, while shooting an impressive 41.9% from three point land. Jason Terry is performing well as a point guard with 12.5 ppg while shooting brilliantly (49.8%) from the floor and from three (41.5%). Josh Howard has performed well with 12.4 ppg and 6.4 rpg as the starting small forward. Shawn Bradley has joined the starting lineup as Erick Dampier has taken his accustomed place on the injured list. The stormin' Mormon has averaged just 2.5 ppg, 2.6 rpg, and .8 bpg in just 11.1 mpg. Jerry Stackhouse is giving Ricky Davis a run for his money as sixth man of the year with 15.6 ppg, but has done little else statistically. Marquis Daniels have averaged 10.6 ppg and 4.2 rpg while getting 1.51 spg in a bench role.

Even with Erick Dampier out, the Mavs are bringing Keith VanHorn, Marquis Daniels, Jerry Stackhouse and defensive stopper Alan Henderson off the bench. This is a very deep team that is bringing three guys off the bench that would start on just about any team in the league. The Celtics definately have a great test ahead of them in this one.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Truth34 will like this report, I bet. 

It has no such thing as "Celtics should win this one easily," heck it doesn't even contain the word Celtics and win in the same paragraph.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Truth34 will like this report, I bet.
> 
> It has no such thing as "Celtics should win this one easily," heck it doesn't even contain the word Celtics and win in the same paragraph.


I am to please kid.


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

Where is the game at?


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Piston-PiercePower said:


> Where is the game at?


Boston.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

we need 2 come out with heads high n play good defense...then look 4 tha high percentage shots no 3's too early....ounce we hit tha high percentage shots then we can go 4 tha game we jus need this game if were gunna do as good as we thought we were 2 weeks ago...if we dont get 2 far behind tha game will never be out of reach...play hard and with heart n we should win


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

A must win....


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Sorry guys but I think the C's are going down in this one. Unless the Celts shoot lights out I don't think they are going to be able to stay with the Mavs. Although the Mavs should have Dampier and Stackhouse back which may actually hurt the team until they worked back into the rotation.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

We may go down...all tha odds are against us but we tha celtics n we always fight till its over so itll be a good game no matter what...


----------



## Tas (Mar 14, 2005)

The Mavericks are beatable. Antoine Walker and the Hawks easily beat them behind a great game by Antoine earlier this year.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Philly is now in our rear-view..
We need to take this game and wrap it up.
But as I said in the other post it's gonna take Rebounding and Hard nose defense or we shouldn't even walk onto the court.
Gonna be a good one.

PdP


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Tas said:


> The Mavericks are beatable. Antoine Walker and the Hawks easily beat them behind a great game by Antoine earlier this year.


The Mavs are a far cry from that period in the season. That was their worst game of the season. I promise you won't see that type of performance out of them tonight. Also, Avery Johnson is the coach now so different philosophy.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Awesome Game Thread*

I look forward to this game. It will be an EXTREMELY DIFFICULT test, but one the Celtics need right now.

If we can win this game, it would be a gigantic momentum swing for the team.

I am curious to see how Antoine does in this game. He cannot be happy with anybody that traded him to Atlanta. I remember when Danny traded him to Dallas he said Danny tried to "ruin my career." But Dallas is a prime destination. He must hate Mark Cuban for sending him to the Siberia of the NBA. I hope payback comes tonight in the form of a controlled, heady game and defense galore on Nowitzki.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Awesome Game Thread*

a muist win, we need to send the rookie coach into a tailspin


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Good Luck*

Nobody is going to send Avery Johnson into a tailspin. I hope we win the game, but Avery is unflappable and will be a very good coach in this league.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

We definately need a win tonight....the Celts can't afford to continue this slide, we've fallen behind a few teams and everyone else is on our heels we need to gut this one out and get a W.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

i agree that avery johnson will be a very successful coach in the NBA, but as for tonight, the Celtics really could use this game and need a win to get the ball rolling again and bounce back from this losing streak.. lets go C's!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

PhearDaPierce said:


> Philly is now in our rear-view..
> We need to take this game and wrap it up.
> But as I said in the other post it's gonna take Rebounding and Hard nose defense or we shouldn't even walk onto the court.
> Gonna be a good one.
> ...



The 6ers have just lost to the Kings, they play the Suns tonight, and Dallas at friday. 

I'm not THAT worried.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Two high scoring teams facing off tonight.
This should be very interesting.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

18-13, Mavs, 30 seconds left in the 1st...

Dirk has 7 points as the high, figured the game would be more high scoring then that after 1, or near the end of 1.

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I Love Kendrick Perkins. Perkins Is The Man. Holy ****. Holy ****ing ****.

EDIT: OK I got a bit excited, BUT THAT WAS NASTY.


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

Walker and Davis Technical Fouls?

Someone please tell me what's going on.

Was anyone ejected?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Boston is on a nice 10-3 run to start the 2nd.

Actually go ahead by 2. With 8 left in the half.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Now the Mavs go on their own little right, 11-4.

Still low scoring for these 2 teams.

33-27, Mavs, 5 left in the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Dirk got two bull**** calls in the last few minutes. 1 time Antoine didn't even touch him, the other Payton hit all ball. 

Can we stop the maddness of putting the other team at the free throw line?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The two teams combined for only 31 points in the 1st quarter.
What happend?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Dirk seems to be having a very nice game for himself. 
19 points already with only 8 shots.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Celtics down at the half, 4 more turnovers... than the Mavs.

-Petey


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Antoine's not having a good shooting night so far, but he's only taken 1 3-pointer so that's ok. How does the Celtics D look?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Dirk seems to be having a very nice game for himself.
> 19 points already with only 8 shots.



Of couse he is, he's getting all the calls his way. He gets bumped by Perkins by accident and they both get a technical, and somehow call a T on Toine, too. There was not one time that Dirk took it to the basket and didn't get a foul called.

They better start calling them both ways, because right now Dirk has more FT's then the whole C's team, and WE HAVE MORE points in the paint.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

I don't wanna sound like Heinsohn hear but the refs are won't let any defense be played on Dirk. it's rediculous.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ZWW said:


> Antoine's not having a good shooting night so far, but he's only taken 1 3-pointer so that's ok. How does the Celtics D look?


Quite good, except they call invisible fouls on us.

Most of Toine's misses are from offensive rebounds/tip ins, so it cancels out. He's been in the paint every second of the game but for that 1 3. He's under the hoop for every shot by the C's.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Quite good, except they call invisible fouls on us.
> 
> Most of Toine's misses are from offensive rebounds/tip ins, so it cancels out. He's been in the paint every second of the game but for that 1 3. He's under the hoop for every shot by the C's.


Thanks.

Good. Antoine needs to play under 15 feet out. Play in the paint, give us solid rebounding for a good chance to win. This game is very winnable.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Just imagine in a few years..
Big Al and Perk patrolling the paint for us.
It's gonna be insane.

PdP


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ouch, Raef is only 2-8?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Nice put back dunk by TA!!!

C's down 5


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Three second foul on Bradly, PP makes the FT. Down 4.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Howard makes a jumper, down 6 with 6:00 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on Terry, he's 3rd. 

Anyone know how many team fouls the Mavs have in the 3rd?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

GP makes both, C's back down to 4.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Looks like Pierce is having a productive 3rd.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef with a layup off a PP pass, shooting foul on Dirk. The C's are only down one now.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Howard fouls PP, he makes both. C's now UP one.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Tawn with a off. rebound and put back and is fouled by Finley. C's now up 3


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Mavs just can't make ANYTHING right now. They have missed their last 6 shots at least.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm a jinx. 

Van Horn makes an and 1. C's lead down to 1.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Dirk with a jumper, he now has 28 points.

The C's are down 2 with 2:26 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Stackhouse made a layup and was fouled by Walker, he makes the FT. 

C's down 3.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Van Horn is killing the C's right now. :curse:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

End of the 3rd and the C's are down 3.

This game might make it to 100+ after all.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Going in2 tha 4th I have a real good feeling about dis game...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Van Horn has 18 now :sour:

C's down 8!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

C's back down 6. 

Now neither team can make a basket. Talk a streaky game.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Van Horn makes a 3 then Stackhouse gets a layup.

C's are now down 11.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Now Howard got an and 1 

C's down 12. 

Make that 14, Finley with a jumper.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh well. 

Nice effort by the C's.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef with a 3.

C's down 11. 

Dirk jumper. 

Tawn 3, C's down 13.... I think.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

GP with a layup. C's down 11.

Why is PP on the bench? I am trying to do 5 things at once so I missed it.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ricky missed a layup then commits a foul...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Walker with a layup. He has 18 and the C's are down 9. Still enough time to come back...


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Ball game?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

They give Dirk so many crappy calls. Wow. I absolutely can't stand some of the calls they give him. And I thought they gave Pierce a lot of phantom calls in the paint, but wow. Dirk gets to the line if someone breathes on him for pete's sake.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Damn, Walker gets his 5th on an and 1 by Dirk. 

Raef with an and 1, back down to 9.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Dirk makes a three.... :nonono:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Daaaamnnnn Pierce laid Terry out. Sweet lol.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Now PP makes a three. 

Gotta give it to the C's, they just wont die tonight.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

hahah, that was crazy he just like went up and body checked him i love it!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

C's down 11 with under a minute to play, looks like game over.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

:curse:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

On the bright side we've out-rebounded the Mavs by 7 with :44 left...


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

I really wanted this game because Philly lost to Sacramento yesterday.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Game over, C's lose 112-100 

PP, AW, GP, RD, and RL each had at least 13 points.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ZWW said:


> I really wanted this game because Philly lost to Sacramento yesterday.


Here's to the 6ers losing to the Suns tonight. :cheers: 

But yeah, it sucks. We won't win anything with awful defense. Do we have to keep switching Antoine and Payton on the PG and PF? Can't Antoine just guard their PF and us not having Payton on Dirk?


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Well, no more Western teams to play for the rest of the year. These next few games are @ Atlanta (win), against Philly @ Boston (toss-up, but we should win), and then @ Washington which is challenging. 

Philly's @ Phoenix tonight, then at home against Dallas, finally going on the road to face the Celtics. Tougher to be in their shoes, aquaitious is right.

I predict Boston will win at least 2 out of 3 and Philly will lose all 3 so we'll still maintain a good lead in the Atlantic. :biggrin:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Rite now I have a serious case of bleedinggreen...It hurts...Dissapointing but Well come out of it in tyme 4 tha playoffs hopefuly...aslong as they keep there heads up...depressing :boohoo:


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Your negative stint continues guys.
This showed once against that Dallas plays better away than at home.
After beating Pistons away I predicted this would happen.

However, a nice team there you have and I wish you luck in the Play-Off!


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*ZWW are you high?*

Atlanta went into Washington and lost in the last minute.

We're going down there, where they kicked our ***.

This is no gimme.

We're the coldest team in the league, remember.....

As the great Jim Mora once said, "PLAYOFFS? PLAYOFFS? We're just trying to win a f***ing game!"


----------



## toolatetoride (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: ZWW are you high?*

Hey guys, just got time to start posting again, been busy in school...

This game disappointed me so bad last night. We're down what 5, and Pierce has the nerve to throw a behind the back careless pass to a covered man!?!? Then Jefferson comes down and makes a rookie mistake and the game is over. I liked that we had fight in the end, but it was just an overall disappointing performance for a team that I thought could've won last night. Also, we had all the momentum and let one turnover get us down sometime in the 3rd, right after Walker had that and 1 layup.

We HAVE to be Atlanta, or this skid could be for real.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

I like the fighting spirit we had with a few minutes left.
Our guys didn't wanna lose last night, But what can ya do ?
Oh well.. 4 in a row :brokenheart:

PdP


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Pierce had a solid game*

I didn't like that pass by Pierce, either. Probably one of his few mistakes.

Who was supposed to be guarding Nowitzki, anyway. Man, that guy really got off!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

i would like 2 take this tyme 2 express my extreame HATE 4 nowitzki ive never like him but now...wow...i think walker n lafrentz shared tha duty


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Did anyone see tha post game confrence wit Doc about perk n dirk...i got a laugh when he sayd i told nobody 2 get into we werent 2 worried about perk we think he can handle himself we like his odds in that fight...laugh laugh laugh....


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Pierce had a solid game*



Truth34 said:


> I didn't like that pass by Pierce, either. Probably one of his few mistakes.
> 
> Who was supposed to be guarding Nowitzki, anyway. Man, that guy really got off!


It was supposed to be Walker, but as you know with Doc's D the big men have to switch on the pick and roll, which left Payton on Dirk most of the night. Reaf was there too, as was Walker. But even when they had a bigger man guard him, he still shot OVER them. 


BTW WestSyde, I heard that comment. "Believe me we're not worried about Perk, I think he can handle himself." 

That was good.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Pierce had a solid game*



aquaitious said:


> BTW WestSyde, I heard that comment. "Believe me we're not worried about Perk, I think he can handle himself."
> 
> That was good.


That's my boy! :biggrin:


----------

